
Using AR to help build a complex brick wall - webmonkeyuk
https://www.archdaily.com/908618/this-is-how-a-complex-brick-wall-is-built-using-augmented-reality
======
jawns
Could you imagine how this kind of technology might change something as boring
and frustrating as Ikea furniture assembly?

Ikea tries hard to avoid using text in its instructions, because the products
are sold in so many countries. So its assembly instructions tend to be very
constrained 2D illustrations with simple pictograms.

But it would be so much easier if you could just slap on some AR glasses and
visualize in 3D what your next step should be!

~~~
lozenge
You can also find many fans of IKEA instructions.

Consider how you would deal with written instructions that appear to
contradict the picture instructions and you'll see why.

~~~
zellyn
All it takes to become a huge fan of IKEA instructions is to purchase and
assemble a few items of furniture from other stores.

------
kettlecorn
A similar surprisingly novel case for AR headsets: trimmming hedges into
complex shapes.

In an AR headset the final desired design is overlayed within the hedge, and
you trim the parts outside. Now try to imagine how you might accomplish
something similar without an AR headset. It would be very difficult.

~~~
egypturnash
People have been doing this longer than recorded history; there's a lot of
knowledge about how to take a block of wood/stone/etc and carve away anything
that doesn't look like the desired subject.

That said I'm sure there are experts at those methods who would leap at the
chance to model their work in more forgiving methods, digital or physical, and
use that kind of technology to guide them as they carve!

~~~
codingdave
I've done my share of sculpture in my life - the problems you run into when
carving an item down to a desired result is often less about being able see
what needs to go, and more about the structure of the underlying material, and
whether it will break/crack/shatter when you try to take a specific piece off.

AR could still help - if an app could visually inspect the surface of your
material, or the branches of a hedge, it might be able to flag warning signs.

------
harimau777
I realize this is probably being excessively pessimistic, but couldn't this
end up making the work of the skilled trades as soulless and boring as routine
assembly line work?

That is to say, whenever there is a discussion of the skilled trades on Hacker
News it is mentioned that they often take as much thinking and creativity as
white collar jobs. It seems like this sort of technology could change that in
at least some situations.

~~~
marak830
Good luck running a pass via ar lol.

(Pre edit sorry a pass is a restaurant kitchen serving line).

Pre edit 2: okay that was a bit snarky, but my point is, ar doesn't give you
the skills and training, it just helps

------
Semiapies
Very neat, but I'm not sure what human "intuition" is needed or being used
when brick placements are being displayed in AR for you. Seems more like a
human bricklayer is just more flexible and much less expensive than setting up
a robot rig (and will be for some time).

------
germinalphrase
Is anyone aware of quality forums/email lists/etc. for keeping up to date on
AR UI/UX?

------
theklr
This is the only space I see _R taking off for a while. The cost of
development is still too high for consumers (and developing for them). Using
it for training and virtual modeling is where it shines...for now.

------
abledon
whats stopping them from installing a rail along X,Y,Z axis around the build
area (with a robot arm), and having the robot build up the wall instead of
humans?

~~~
cookingrobot
Like this: [https://www.construction-
robotics.com/sam100/](https://www.construction-robotics.com/sam100/)

~~~
abledon
wow, thank you for linking that. that is insane

------
maxshash
Nice!

